# Hands on with the new Grand Seiko dials



## JoeKirk

As many of you know, the new dial variants of Grand Seiko are starting to hit retailers. Since stock images aren't always the best representation (though I will admit the new stock images are better than the old), I figured I would take some pics and share. They are so much better in the metal, but thankfully I am fairly decent with a camera...

























SBGA211 "Snowflake









SBGA283









SBGA229

















SBGJ201

















SBGJ203









SBGJ213









SBGC201









SBGC203









SBGH201









SBGH205

















SBGE201









SBGE211









SBGM221









SBGR261









SBGV205









SBGV207









SBGX259









SBGX261









SBGX263

I'll add more once I get more time, but I thought this would be an adequate start. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## myrr

Great pictures ty for the post -


----------



## ahonobaka

Total fanboy moment for me but honestly any concern or fussiness I've had about the dial on all models has been completely eviscerated by your post. Thank you Joe! Just goes to show we should just trust GS a bit more...And now I'm looking even more forward to seeing what future models we have in store!


----------



## trhall

Great to see GOOD pictures of these. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T1meout

I like the new look of the SBGV20X. The GMT's look really good as well, but I'm still only mildly enthusiastic about the new spring drive models despite the fabulous pictures. A positive point regarding the snowflake is that now there is a larger empty area to admire that signature textured dial. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Tseg

They look good.


----------



## Redfury

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SBGH205 is a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

Really well done photos. You did an excellent job capturing the texture of the dials. I also like that you managed to add a wrist shot.

Dan


----------



## jdawson

I don't suppose you can take pics of the SBGE215? Most of the pics I've seen are just _awful_ ....


----------



## Chilled

Great shot.

Seiko should use you for their promo shots.


----------



## bluedialer

Nice pics, but the new Snowflake does look quirky. I guess quirky can work? I dare say it could look better without the "spring drive" text, at this point.

Also I haven't really looked closely at them since the change, but the SBGC chronographs really look kinda messy now. Not liking the lonely red GMT down there either.

They're still all nice watches... It does work pretty well on most of the 4-hand GMTs and the 3-hand autos.

The quartzes either look clean and chic, or incomplete. Not sure which myself.


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for sharing the awesome pics! There's a lot to like there...


----------



## billson

Thank you for the photos, they look a lot better then the promo shots like another poster stated. I think it will just take a while for those so used to the old 'look' of GS to warm up to the new dial.


----------



## Domo

WOW excellent pictures!
They've unearthed a new problem for me though....I never realised how flat the dial looks now. The depth of the SEIKO applique was thicker, and now with the rather thin "GS" and printed Grand Seiko, looks a bit thin - especially being so close to the very deep index markers.


----------



## NorthWatch

The new logo still sits to high up on the dial. Makes the bottom look to sterile.

I am still happy about getting two with the old logo!


Mine are still "just a SEIKO"...


----------



## Zinzan

NorthWatch said:


> Mine are still "just a SEIKO"...


Sorry, man. Nothing wrong with Seiko, though. They make really nice watches, for the money.


----------



## Vlance

Wtf.... no...bad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Great photos, Joe. Looking good.

Resistance is futile. We'll get more used to these. SEIKO will never return to the GS dial. And that is a good thing.


----------



## TightLines612

I'm officially a fan of the new Snowflake.


----------



## JoeKirk

ahonobaka said:


> Total fanboy moment for me but honestly any concern or fussiness I've had about the dial on all models has been completely eviscerated by your post. Thank you Joe! Just goes to show we should just trust GS a bit more...And now I'm looking even more forward to seeing what future models we have in store!


Glad to hear it! Like I said, always better in person. The other thing I have heard rather consistently is that these dials were prepared in a hurry, rushed for Basel, not thought through, etc. That is totally not the case and I'm sure the last few years (at least) have been spent playing with different variations of the logo on the dial. End result is very nice. I love the chronograph dials!


----------



## JoeKirk

trhall said:


> Great to see GOOD pictures of these. Thanks for sharing!


A pleasure! Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> I like the new look of the SBGV20X. The GMT's look really good as well, but I'm still only mildly enthusiastic about the new spring drive models despite the fabulous pictures. A positive point regarding the snowflake is that now there is a larger empty area to admire that signature textured dial. Thanks Joe.


Thanks for the compliment on the pics! I was really hit hard by the Snowflake 2.0. I absolutely love it in person and am seriously contemplating adding it with my original 011. The texture on this and the Mt. Iwate dials are much more clear with less on the dial. Especially SBGH205. I know many would prefer Spring Drive without the PR, which I totally get and understand. I do think that it works even better on the new dials. Without all the text next to it, they look more subtle.


----------



## JoeKirk

dcoffe01 said:


> Really well done photos. You did an excellent job capturing the texture of the dials. I also like that you managed to add a wrist shot.
> 
> Dan


Thanks! I had to have at least one wrist shot in there. I was trying to knock out as many pictures as possible in a short period of time. Wrist shots always take longer for some reason.


----------



## JoeKirk

jdawson said:


> I don't suppose you can take pics of the SBGE215? Most of the pics I've seen are just _awful_ ....


The boutique exclusive models have not arrived yet. They may be a couple of months longer, but have not had an update on estimated arrival time yet. I will be sure to share more as they come in.


----------



## JoeKirk

bluedialer said:


> Nice pics, but the new Snowflake does look quirky. I guess quirky can work? I dare say it could look better without the "spring drive" text, at this point.
> 
> Also I haven't really looked closely at them since the change, but the SBGC chronographs really look kinda messy now. Not liking the lonely red GMT down there either.
> 
> They're still all nice watches... It does work pretty well on most of the 4-hand GMTs and the 3-hand autos.
> 
> The quartzes either look clean and chic, or incomplete. Not sure which myself.


I don't know. I have really been loving the new snowflake. I get what you mean though, because it did take me a little adjusting. I think because we have both stared at them for so long in the 011 form it is an adjustment. I, however, have been staring at the 211 a lot now, and really, really like it. And I really like the chronograph's 11:00 logo placement. Enough that one may be the next addition. Leaning towards the 203. Either way, we all have our own preferences, so it is all good!


----------



## JoeKirk

Domo said:


> WOW excellent pictures!
> They've unearthed a new problem for me though....I never realised how flat the dial looks now. The depth of the SEIKO applique was thicker, and now with the rather thin "GS" and printed Grand Seiko, looks a bit thin - especially being so close to the very deep index markers.


Thanks Domo! I think I get what you are saying. The GS logo sits lower than the index where the Seiko logo was closer to the same height? If that is the case I think it depends on the model. And in many instances, if it looks low on the new, it did on the old. I'm looking at some old vs new right next to each other and there is not really much difference. Unless I am mistaken. The SBGA283 might be a good example of what you are saying?


----------



## JoeKirk

NorthWatch said:


> The new logo still sits to high up on the dial. Makes the bottom look to sterile.
> 
> I am still happy about getting two with the old logo!
> 
> Mine are still "just a SEIKO"...


Nothing wrong with Seiko Grand Seiko! Still love mine, but am definitely embracing the new.


----------



## JoeKirk

Zinzan said:


> Great photos, Joe. Looking good.
> 
> Resistance is futile. We'll get more used to these. SEIKO will never return to the GS dial. And that is a good thing.


I definitely think there is an "getting used to" period necessary with the dials. It is change, and most people (myself included) are not huge fans of change. But after seeing these all in person, I am very happy with the change. I think it is a very good look, and great move overall. Thanks for the compliment on the pics!


----------



## Tseg

Just an observation... On my own GS the 'S' just about touches the 'e' which just about touches the 'i'. On all the watch photos there are varying levels how close or separated letters are in their brand name. Unusual any brand would allow such to occur. I think the top view, with the letters closer together more accurately reflect the historical design in previous watches with the 'a' tucked under the 'r' and the 'r' and the 'a' nearly touching, likewise the 'k' and the 'o'.




__
https://flic.kr/p/TXWxX1


----------



## EDL77

Great photos! I think I luv the ver. 2.0 dials now...!


----------



## bobski

Seriously snazzy pics Joe. Great work. 

I think GS addressed one problem (that's how I saw the prose on the dial) and now have created another, the unbalanced high sitting GS logo.

As a personal preference I would choose a simple Seiko top and JUST GS at the bottom. No details, no poems, no nothing. Oh PRs on the back only!

That said they are stunning watches. Amazing pieces.


----------



## Maxy

Wow, what pictures... this has gotta be the best pics of GS out there and it will remove all the concerns folks have about the new layout!! Great job Joe!!


----------



## Domo

JoeKirk said:


> Thanks Domo! I think I get what you are saying. The GS logo sits lower than the index where the Seiko logo was closer to the same height? If that is the case I think it depends on the model. And in many instances, if it looks low on the new, it did on the old. I'm looking at some old vs new right next to each other and there is not really much difference. Unless I am mistaken. The SBGA283 might be a good example of what you are saying?


Yeah, that's what I mean. The original SEIKO and the original "GS" are raised off the dial with little feet, but the new GS seems to be applied straight on and also seems a bit thinner. It's not a huge criticism, just sayin...I never minded a fair bit of text on a dial, and I think too much whitespace looks odd on such chunky watches. The only improvement I see is the SBGC chronographs - those dials look MUCH more sorted now.


----------



## G07

I love GS and have owned many - I still have the amazing SBGM021 GMT.

However, the new dials just don't grab my attention ... I know changes won't please everyone' however, this just looks t-e-r-r-i-b-l-e to me .... so much imbalance and emptiness, especially with the quartz models.

Very nice pictures though.


----------



## anaplian

Thanks for the great pictures. I still think that I prefer the old dials for the quartz models - just as well since I've just ordered an SBGX059.


----------



## bluedialer

G07 said:


> I love GS and have owned many - I still have the amazing SBGM021 GMT.
> 
> However, the new dials just don't grab my attention ... I know changes won't please everyone' however, this just looks t-e-r-r-i-b-l-e to me .... so much imbalance and emptiness, especially with the quartz models.
> 
> Very nice pictures though.
> 
> View attachment 11742074


I've come to realize that I just don't quite like it when there is nothing below the hands. For some very odd reason I never noticed it about the JLC Master Control, and just couldn't quite understand why I never cared for that watch. But just today I realized, hey it has one of those empty lower halves of the dial! That just doesn't do it for me I guess.

So I guess "incomplete" will have to be my personal verdict on the quartz dials. I won't say they're ugly... They just could definitely look better.


----------



## G07

Exactly ...



bluedialer said:


> I've come to realize that I just don't quite like it when there is nothing below the hands. For some very odd reason I never noticed it about the JLC Master Control, and just couldn't quite understand why I never cared for that watch. But just today I realized, hey it has one of those empty lower halves of the dial! That just doesn't do it for me I guess.
> 
> So I guess "incomplete" will have to be my personal verdict on the quartz dials. I won't say they're ugly... They just could definitely look better.


----------



## MLJinAK

I'm much relieved seeing good pictures of the GS... I was ready to write them off... whew!


----------



## commanche

Wicked! BUT do Grand Seiko have AR coating on their watches in general? Some of the pictures shown seem to be very reflective


----------



## bluedialer

commanche said:


> Wicked! BUT do Grand Seiko have AR coating on their watches in general? Some of the pictures shown seem to be very reflective


You are right, they are somewhat lacking in AR. I don't know if they completely lack it, or there is some meager treatment on the underside, but I have personally found the reflections on the crystal of my hi-beat GMT to sometimes be bothersome while trying to admire the beautiful details of the dial. You definitely won't see that faint purple tinge to the reflections on the crystal that often indicates AR coating.


----------



## commanche

^ Thanks a lot! What a shame really, because the details on the dial, especially the snowflake and "iris" texture could have been emphasized with the AR coating


----------



## eresaru

Wow, nice photos. 
I must admit, the new dials start growing on me. I'll have to follow up with the ADs here to see one in person.


----------



## gatormac

bluedialer said:


> I've come to realize that I just don't quite like it when there is nothing below the hands. For some very odd reason I never noticed it about the JLC Master Control, and just couldn't quite understand why I never cared for that watch. But just today I realized, hey it has one of those empty lower halves of the dial! That just doesn't do it for me I guess.
> 
> So I guess "incomplete" will have to be my personal verdict on the quartz dials. I won't say they're ugly... They just could definitely look better.


Yeah, I have been trying to understand why the new quartz ones bother me a bit. I think it is kind of like looking at a face with eyes and a nose, but no mouth. I think I would actually prefer they put "quartz" down there to balance it out. Maybe they could put "HAQ"?


----------



## BubbleFree

Beautiful new designs. I would rather remove the spring drive text if it is to be let alone in the bottom. Don't you think it looks weird or unfinished?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valmak

Wow! These look really good.


----------



## bluedialer

commanche said:


> ^ Thanks a lot! What a shame really, because the details on the dial, especially the snowflake and "iris" texture could have been emphasized with the AR coating


The crystal on the Snowflake actually comes off as quite crisp and clear even without AR. It's nicely done and not too thick seeming. All I can say is on the Hi beat GMT, the crystal seems to be thicker and the reflections off it are considerably more noticeable. Perhaps the dial gloss and dark color also play a role.


----------



## jaxify

For some reason, when I was in Japan a couple weeks ago, I couldn't find a single store that had the snowflake in stock. Is that even normal ?


----------



## carlhaluss

Thank you for posting such excellent pictures. The quartz models still look a bit "bare" to me, though. I am very glad I still have my SBGX059.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

I for one, am very pleased with the new logo. I understand those who don't care for the empty space in the lower half of the dial. Perhaps this would be more to your liking...


----------



## aalin13

jaxify said:


> For some reason, when I was in Japan a couple weeks ago, I couldn't find a single store that had the snowflake in stock. Is that even normal ?


I was there two weeks ago, saw a few, but only in boutiques


----------



## Maxy

Nippon Rookie said:


> I for one, am very pleased with the new logo. I understand those who don't care for the empty space in the lower half of the dial. Perhaps this would be more to your liking...


Not that but GS also had quartz SBGS005 which they want. I don't find it particularly pleasing..


----------



## BubbleFree

Nippon Rookie said:


> I for one, am very pleased with the new logo. I understand those who don't care for the empty space in the lower half of the dial. Perhaps this would be more to your liking...
> 
> View attachment 11773698


That one is simply gorgeous 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

something is missing. I am glad GS is branching out more on its own. But not sure I'm in love with the new dials.


----------



## larthurl

well said. I agree that they don't do it for me either. And I own 2 previous models.


----------



## larthurl

I should have snapped up one before the dial change


----------



## BubbleFree

larthurl said:


> I should have snapped up one before the dial change


You should find a lot of old GS on the forum sale section. Just keep an eye open.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

To be fair, the autos look pretty good. I'm still not sure about the quartz models. I will admit that separating the GS from "Grand Seiko" in the photoshopped pic doesn't look as good as I thought it would.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

coastiesquid said:


> To be fair, the autos look pretty good. I'm still not sure about the quartz models. I will admit that separating the GS from "Grand Seiko" in the photoshopped pic doesn't look as good as I thought it would.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If by chance you are regering to the picture in post #52, you should know that the watch depicted in that picture is an existing Platinum Quartz Grand Seiko released many years before the recent logo-update.


----------



## Mark355

I think the older quartz dials looked more balanced with GS on the bottom.


----------



## coastiesquid

T1meout said:


> If by chance you are regering to the picture in post #52, you should know that the watch depicted in that picture is an existing Platinum Quartz Grand Seiko released many years before the recent logo-update.


Interesting, thanks for the info. Still doesn't look as good as I thought it would. I recommended in an earlier post that doing that might make the dials look more balanced and some folks have been photoshopping pics with different designs. I have to admit it looks better with the GS directly over the words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3migo

I've seen a lot of people complain about these new dial layouts with the GS logo, but I really don't get why. I find that the new layout and logos make the watch look much cleaner without all the extra text.


----------



## KazeKei

nope, for the most of them i still personally think the old setting is better.


----------



## Luxo

Definitely plan on buying the Grand Seiko SBGH205 when it's on sale or when someone wants to sell it used.


----------



## plarmium

Great style and craftsmanship, but sad to say: Too elegant for me.


----------



## asianavatar

They look better than before...except the snowflake...for some reason that still looks like its off.


----------



## JPfeuffer

I owned the old GS SD Diver. I much prefer the new logo now on the divers. However on the dressier models I prefer the old logo. Lucky for me I have the old Hi Beat and plan to get the new stainless steel diver. Works out well for me!


----------



## lethaltoes

New dial Wako limited edition with the lion emblem at the power reserve indicator. Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

JPfeuffer said:


> I owned the old GS SD Diver. I much prefer the new logo now on the divers. However on the dressier models I prefer the old logo. Lucky for me I have the old Hi Beat and plan to get the new stainless steel diver. Works out well for me!


SS instead of the Ti version you had last time?

Looking forward to hearing thoughts / seeing the wrist shots.

I actually think I may prefer the new version of the high beats but I still love the two applied logos so Im going to admire from afar...... it wasn't broken three months ago and I don't like it any less so quite easy to sit pat.


----------



## matthew P

lethaltoes said:


> New dial Wako limited edition with the lion emblem at the power reserve indicator. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


I wish I had the wrist to wear these comfortably, love the new dial layout on this one.


----------



## ahonobaka

^I'm 100% sure another GS will be added to my rotation in the next year, though I'm not sure if I'll get the SBGA229, or perhaps something dressier, or maybe a GMT, but it MUST be with the new dial! 

I think the SD Chronos look amazing with the new dial, honesty the older dials looked less organized but the new dial just looks so clean!


----------



## gatorguy959

Outstanding photos, thanks. Hi-Beat is officially my grail watch for now.


----------



## whineboy

gatorguy959 said:


> Outstanding photos, thanks. Hi-Beat is officially my grail watch for now.


Which one?


----------



## fengl

I just wanted to give some opinion on the dials of the new Grand Seikos after actually owning one. Many people have pointed out that they are imbalanced or bland through images online, but they are COMPLETELY different in person. The way the light hits the dial, hands, and hour indices mitigate any concern of the dial balance. In my experience with the SBGV205, the dial is elegant because it is less busy, making the watch more appealing in dressy situations. For any of you that are hesitant to even give the dials a chance, please try them out in person and you just might change your mind.


----------



## T1meout

It was love at first sight between the SBGV205 and I.


----------



## argv

So the hands on sbga011 are different from SBGA211? I thought it was only a logo change.


----------



## bkdc

argv said:


> So the hands on sbga011 are different from SBGA211? I thought it was only a logo change.


They are the same.

But the hands of the SBGA299 and SBGA301 are different from the SBGA099 and SBGA101. Other than the obvious lack of blue on the SBGA299, the length of the minute and seconds hand has changed.


----------



## The_Datta

Yea this wins over your typical Rolex and Omegas. God thats beautiful


----------



## freesole

The new designs look stunning IMO. This design seems to better distinguish the Grand Seiko brand for these watches than the previous gen. Seriously, seriously thinking about getting the SGBA229 right now over a used submariner...


----------



## freesole

I also have the SBGA211 and I love it. The snowflake is amazing to look at yet subtle in person.


----------



## treiz1337

The SBGH201 is probably my favorite. Modern iteration of an original.


----------



## Armstrong31

Not a fan. Would like to see GS integrate the lion in tasteful way onto the dial, or bring back the Seiko logo.


----------



## Zinzan

Armstrong31 said:


> Not a fan. Would like to see GS integrate the lion in tasteful way onto the dial, or bring back the Seiko logo.


You're not alone.

But you are probably in the minority.


----------



## DustinS

Domo said:


> WOW excellent pictures!
> They've unearthed a new problem for me though....I never realised how flat the dial looks now. The depth of the SEIKO applique was thicker, and now with the rather thin "GS" and printed Grand Seiko, looks a bit thin - especially being so close to the very deep index markers.


Wow that's a good point. As much as I HATE text on my dials (ANY), the different depth between the GS and SEIKO and just printed text really did give a nice 3D look at the dial. The new Grand Seiko Text is too flat and the GS is too. If they're going to cover the dial with worthless text like their name, they should do a bit more to make it interesting.

With you on the chrono dials. Sadly Shaq can't wear one of those


----------



## JonB79

The GS dials have a lot of different influences, but really awesomely made


----------



## Nippon Rookie

For any who may be interested, Grand Seiko lays out their design philosophy on the new Grand Seiko web site; https://www.grand-seiko.com/about/design/


----------



## ahonobaka

I don't think we have a new/upcoming models thread? Wako SBGH259 looks nice...

https://www.wako.co.jp/seikopremium2017/


----------



## closeset

Love the photo!


----------



## ahonobaka

Apologies I keep dumping various links, but yonsson's report on the tz-uk forum is hands down MUST read status for any Seiko/Grand Seiko enthusiast. Truly one of the best posts ever:

SEIKO travel report (pic heavy, 2017)


----------



## dboulders

JoeKirk said:


> View attachment 11731138
> 
> 
> View attachment 11731146


I'm absolutely in love! Such wonderful pics to highlight that stunning dial.


----------



## douglastimemachines

Great pics of those stunner dials!


----------



## jupiterfang

One thing I don't like the GS is the Mirror polishing on the case which can be scratched really easily, and this makes me turn to Bremont. But those dials are absolutely stunning


----------

